# New Discus



## dave56

The wife took the plunge into Discus today.
She took over another of my tanks.:roll:
Here are a few pics, of her fish in my tank. Wonder if she is going to do the water changes.:shock:


----------



## aussieJJDude

Lucky you!
I been wanting discus in my tank for a while now, parents always saying no! :-(
Don't worry, I get through to them one day!
They looks super cute too!


----------



## dave56

Keep working on them. You'll get your Discus one of these day!!:lol:


----------



## lionhead

Beautiful, thinkin about taken my planted 75gal apart, redoin it for discus.


----------



## KPainter

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## dave56

KPainter said:


> Wow, they are beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## pennyls9332

very nice discus. i would have some if there was a store that sold them close. lucky you


----------



## dave56

I'm pretty fortunate to have a GOOD LFS near. I've known the owner for years, and he has always bought quality fish, and taken excellent care of them. There is ALWAYS a siphon hose running out of the store.:lol:


----------



## Keleborn

Awesome! Great photos!


----------



## dave56

Thank you!! My wife is the photographer in the household:lol:


----------



## Silverfang

They look amazing!


----------



## dave56

Silverfang said:


> They look amazing!


Thank You!! The wife is pretty happy with them.
She is planning to get 6 more when the new shipment from the breeder comes in.


----------



## Chesh

DAVE!!!! Ohhhhhh my! ! ! Congratulations on your (wife's) new babies!!! The two of you are breaking all kinds of new fishkeeping ground this year, neh? I love them!!! ^_^


----------



## dave56

Thanks Chesh!!
Got to keep the wife happy :lol:
Since we talked last, I now have 7 planted tanks, and started breeding GBR, and GBR (golds)
Had to open part of the fishroom back up.:roll:


----------



## AndrewJS

wow!! They are stunningly beautiful. What should all the water parameters be to raise discus properly, healthy, and safely? I really want to get into discus and I don't make any mistakes so any help would be great thank you. And again those discus are just beautiful.


----------



## keepsmiling

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing and good luck with them.


----------



## willow

absolutely beautiful..lucky wifey :-D


----------



## dave56

AndrewJS said:


> wow!! They are stunningly beautiful. What should all the water parameters be to raise discus properly, healthy, and safely? I really want to get into discus and I don't make any mistakes so any help would be great thank you. And again those discus are just beautiful.


I keep my wifes Discus in these water parameters.
Temp 84
KH 4
GH4
PH 6.4
Nitrates <5
Nitrites 0
Amm. 0
I do 3 75% water changes per week, probably overkill since the tank is heavily plante. But I want them in pristine water. They are fed a diet of bloodworms( frozen, and FD), FD blackworms, cichlid pellets, and Omega one flakes veggie, and cichlid. Their diet is supplemented with live foods from time to time when available.


----------



## dave56

Thank you everyone for the compliments.


----------

